
Java (or JVM Lang) Based Startups - We Want To Hear From You  - friendlytuna
http://java.dzone.com/articles/are-you-java-or-mobile-based
======
mindcrime
Here's one: Fogbeam Labs[1]. Our stack is JVM based, mostly being Groovy /
Grails, and some plain old Java. There may be a place for some Scala and/or
Clojure down the road, depending on how things shake out.

[1]: <http://www.fogbeam.com>

